# Battle Realms Crashes To Desktop



## sur_sen (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello All,
I earlier was able to play BattleRealms on my old system which had an onboard video.

recently i upgraded my motherboard and also got a GeForce2 Mx 400 64mb graphics card.

Now Whenever I run BattleRealms I get An Error 'Could Not Find The Supported Display Mode'

and am thrown back to the desk top.
all the other games work perfectly on my system.
i have tried everything on the tech support page of ubi soft.

Please Help ..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

alright what you do is go into control panel and go to your device manager and click on disk drives and there should be only one there right click on it and uninstall it. Once you finish unistalling it install it again this will fix the promblem


----------



## sur_sen (Mar 25, 2004)

well i have two disk drives under that caption...
1) Generic IDE Disk Type46
2) Generic NEC Floppy Disk.

which do i uninstall ??

btw i thought that the problem was something to do with the display!!


----------



## sur_sen (Mar 25, 2004)

help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try uninstalling the game and reinstalling it. It could be that the game's settings are to your old one. Be sure to use up-to-date drivers for your card.


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 11, 2004)

29. My system has multiple display adapters, and I get and error that says, "Could not find supported display mode" when trying to run Battle Realms. How do I fix this?

Answer: Battle Realms requires a video card that has Direct3D hardware acceleration. Due to the way Windows handles multiple display adapters, many video cards disable Direct3D hardware acceleration when they are used as part of a multiple display system. To allow Battle Realms to run, you will need to disable all display adapters except the one you want to use with Battle Realms. To do this, open your display properties, and select the Settings tab. Select each adapter you want to disable from the drop down list, and uncheck the "Extend my Windows desktop onto this monitor" box. When you are done playing Battle Realms, you can re-enable this feature.

Taken from: http://battlerealms.ubi.com/gameplayfaq.php#29.


----------

